# The most amazing roads in China



## shivy (Jun 21, 2007)

this explains why china has the most traffic accidents and deaths. but still cool roads


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

virgule82 said:


> Some of those roads remind me of Norway. Here's Trollstigen (the troll ladder):


amazing pic:cheers:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Cool roads. Why is the Norweigian road like that?


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW! Amazing Highways. I guess drift racers just like in the movie "Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift" will love those highways. Seriously though, those highways look great!


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Great roads...must be intimidating for the drivers, but they look cool for sure.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Four words:

'FIA World Rally Time!!!!'

:dance:

Mike


----------



## virgule82 (Apr 9, 2007)

samsonyuen said:


> Cool roads. Why is the Norweigian road like that?


It's just the easiest and cheapest way to construct a road past a mountain. There wasn't much traffic either back in the day, so building it like that made sense. These days, that particular road is mainly a tourist attraction.


----------



## nandoferuru (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow!!! Just amazing!!!


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

lol ,the real version of need for speed carbon


----------

